# Clear poison jars



## Cthulhu (May 1, 2013)

I was a bit curious what these jars may have held. They don't give much in the way of information besides saying "Poison" one vertically, one horizontally. Any info appreciated, just my first poison embossed jars.


----------



## beendiggin (May 1, 2013)

I thought those were labeled as Arsenate of Lead.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 6, 2013)

The one on the right looks like a Bowkers Pyrox. The left may be on also. 
 Here would be the lid.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-496743/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#496775


----------



## Poison_Us (May 12, 2013)

You have both ends of the spectrum here. One on the left is a KC-42 and is relatively rare, especially complete. The one on the right is a KC-43 (Pyrox)and is common. What is hard to find is the complete jar, with lid and clamp in both instances.  THe KC-42 may be rare, but it's not high on desirability, and with an value of $100 (for a complete jar), this one is $40 or so. The Pyrox is only $5-$10 at best.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 13, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the information everyone, I'm surprised that it's worth even that much! I figured they'd both be a couple of bucks but now that i know one is rarer I'll have to look into it a bit more. This site is freakin great [], Thanks again


----------

